
Data is not the new oil. AI is - reactbro
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jan/28/morozov-artificial-intelligence-data-technology-online
======
mpweiher
Nah. AI might be the new economy (or its engine), but data is still the oil
that feeds it.

